# springbars to fit 16mm lug width (x2)



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

*springbars to fit 16mm lug width (x2)*


View Advert


Hello All,

need 2 spring bars for my casio 5610 - ie to fit a 16mm gap .

current spring bars showing slight deformation , noticed when stripped for cleaning recently (the watch, not me).

charitable donation or cash payment or whatever

Des




*Advertiser*

Rotundus



*Date*

17/02/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,234.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

